# postfix oder dovecot



## Laubie (7. Mai 2010)

Huhu!
Welchen Vorteil bietet dovecot gegenüber postfix?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Kaimane (7. Mai 2010)

Verzeih mir den Ausdruck, aber das wäre als wenn du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst.
Dovecot ist der Posteingangsserver (Pop, Imap)
Postfix ist der Postausgangsserver (smtp) ...

Als Alternativen zu den o.g. Servern gibt es u.a. für


Dovecot -> Courier
Postfix -> Exim
Vllt informierst du dich ein wenig über die vier verschiedenen Server und wählst anhand deiner Anforderung den für dich passenden Posteingangs- bzw Postausgangsserver aus.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Laubie (8. Mai 2010)

*g* da hab ich ja ne Super Frage in den Raum geschmissen *peinlich*

Ich hatte nur gesehen, dass in der neusten Version von ISP3 auch dovecot unterstützt wird. Daher meine Frage.

Mein Server läuft super mit der alten "Perfekt-Server-trallala"
Ich hatte halt nur die Frage, ob es, bei einer Neuinstallation Sinn macht, statt (jetzt) courier dovecot auszuwählen.

Muss ja irgendwelche Vorteile haben...

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## planet_fox (8. Mai 2010)

@Laubie schau hier



> Dovecot ist eine weiterer IMAP und POP3 Server, dessen Hauptaugenmerk auf Sicherheit ausgelegt wurde. Dovecot ist eine vollfunktionale Alternative zu Courier-IMAP, die auch deutlich ressourcenfreundlicher ist.Es wird mbox als auch maildir unterstützt. Natürlich ist TLS/SSL auch kein Fremdwort für dovecot.


http://www.howtoforge.de/blogroll/perfekte-server%E2%80%93debian-lenny-debian-5-0-ispconfig-3-mit-dovecot-und-bind/


----------



## Laubie (8. Mai 2010)

cool!
Danke.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Mai 2010)

DU brauchst auch keine neuinstallation machen , du kannst auf einem laufenden System wechseln, hab ich auch gemacht. Irgendwo hier hat der Till auch geschrieben was zu beachten ist ...


----------



## Laubie (9. Mai 2010)

oh.
gut zu wissen.

Ich habe noch mailman laufen. Macht das probleme?

Grüße und schönen Sonntag
Laubie


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2010)

Es macht keinen Sinn auf einem gut laufenden Server von Courier zu Dovecot zu wechseln. Ich verwende z.B. auf meinen Servern grundsätzlich Courier und nicht Dovecot. Courier läuft schnell, habe auch keine Ressourcen Probleme und mit Mailboxen > 10GB hat er auch keine Probleme. Außerdem sind mit Dovecot z.B. keine Traffic Statistiken in ISPConfig möglich.


----------



## F4RR3LL (10. Mai 2010)

Till, keinen Sinn würde ich nu auch ned sagen, ich komme mit dovecot besser klar, mag es lieber und daher will ichs haben wenns geht. 
Die Stats sind mir da eher zweitrangig. 
Denke das ist so ne Sache des Glaubens wie bei KDE oder Gnome.... 

Gruß Sven

PS: Gnome rockt


----------



## Laubie (10. Mai 2010)

hmm... auf meinem letzten Lappi hatte ich Xubuntu... was mach ich jetzt? 

OK. An dem aktuellen System ändere ich nix. Ist ja ein produktives.
Aber auf ner VM probiere ich das definitiv mal aus.

Danke für eure Antworten 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2010)

Fluxbox .... *g*


----------

